# blood vessels on cervix! @[email protected]



## tifg89

At my 19 week sonogram i found out my placenta previa moved up but blood vessels were now covering my cervix.. the dr told me this was very dangerous. :cry: he said i'd have to have a csec, put me on pelvic rest and scheduled another ultrasound 8 weeks later to see how everything was.. but didnt really tell me too much else. :shrug:
Well, I'm now 27 weeks and have had no physical complications (no cramping, no bleeding) but still have a couple more weeks until the next ultrasound. Welll, ive tried looking up info online but there wasn't much! :nope: The dr told me contractions will cause a lot of damage lots of bleeding and i could loose my baby worse case scenerio.. The farther along i get the more nervous i am! I'm wondering when I'll have to have a csec.. will i have to have him preterm?
Has anyone gone through this? Or something similiar? i hope i dont get braxton hicks early... :cry:
Any help/info would be greatly appreciated... Any women gone through this?? Anyone??


----------



## pachamama

I'm really sorry to hear you're having to go through this hun. What a worry!

I don't have personal experience of this but I believe it's called a vasa praevia. I don't know that it's a good idea to google it because you'll get all the worst case scenarios...

It's great that you've made it to 27 weeks without any bleeding or cramping and my understanding is that it'll all be fine unless you go into labour, at which point they'll want to do a c-section. If you don't go into labour before then I imagine though that they'll want to offer you a c-section at 36/37 weeks to reduce the chances of you starting to labour on your own, but this is just an educated guess.

Will be interested to hear what others' experiences are.

Keep us posted. And good luck!

x


----------



## tifg89

ohh hmm i wouldnt look it up had my dr been a lil more helpful and informative..
but thanks for that! I hope i make it to 37 weeks at least then with no premature contractions! i wonder if its common for a 1st timer to have the braxton hicks? can't wait to go to the dr and get some questions answered
Well, thanks again :)


----------



## pachamama

Hello,

It's crap that your dr isn't being more informative. Can you call him/her?

Anecdotally, I'm a first time mum and have been having braxton hicks for ages, sometimes they're really quite strong! I've also read lots of posts from other first time mum's and they've had braxton hicks too, so unlikely to be a problem or mean you're about to go into labour.

Keep us posted.

x


----------



## tifg89

pachamama said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's crap that your dr isn't being more informative. Can you call him/her?
> 
> Anecdotally, I'm a first time mum and have been having braxton hicks for ages, sometimes they're really quite strong! I've also read lots of posts from other first time mum's and they've had braxton hicks too, so unlikely to be a problem or mean you're about to go into labour.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> x

ohh goodness how far along are you? and when did you start getting the braxton hicks?
the real problem here is the american system of having a baby has been ruined! there are hardly any midwifes available and none i can afford
(well, i have to have a csec so it was outa the question anyways)
i am 20 years young! haha no insurance soo im on medicaid
the doctors basically treat you like scum if you are! :shrug:
when i go talk to him he chats about 5 minutes at the MOST and then jets 
off like im taking up too much of his time! :sigh: well, what can you do
I'll keep posted what i hear the next time i go! Im gona sit him down
and make him answer my questions! :growlmad:
thanks for the response


----------



## pachamama

Had a technical problem responding to you post, so this may appear twice!

Just wanted to reassure you that Braxton Hicks are painless (sometimes uncomfortable) 'practice' contractions which don't open up the cervix, so wouldn't put you or your baby at risk. I've been experiencing them since about 28 weeks.

Glad your going to speak with dr - it's really important that they are able to give you good information about what's going on. It's their job for goodness sake and your life! Feel entitled to ask for a good explanation.

Good luck and take care.

x


----------



## tifg89

thats very true! i wish i had a bigger selection of drs where i live haha
but anyways, thank you for that info! i didnt know if braxton hicks would
complicate my complications haha :) good to know!


----------



## KandyKinz

:hugs: that's a stressful diagnosis! I certainly hope everything will be okay with your babe and I'm sure it will. 

Even if you have the best doctor in the world, it's always good to do your own self research. That's the key to ensuring you are receiving quality care. But you do have to ensure you get your information from quality sites.

Here is a link from the Society of Obstetricians and gynecologists in Canada (the governing body who ensures our docs in Canada are kept up to date with the latest research and that their management of patients reflect that evidence based research)

https://www.sogc.org/guidelines/documents/gui231CPG0908.pdf

You might be happy to note that survival rate of babes who are diagnosed with vasa previa antenatally is 97%. That's pretty darn good. It's the incidences where vasa previa was not diagnosed and was present that outcomes are poorest and unfortunately that happens. So as hard as it is to think right now, knowing this might be a big blessing!

You may also be happy to know that sometimes the blood vessels can migrate away from the cervix over time which also makes it safer for babe.

And while the specific management plan will vary slightly from ob to ob and hospital to hospital it was noted that delivery by elective c-section can occur as early as 34 weeks but as late as 36 is considered acceptable. Preemies born after 34 weeks often do have a little extra respiratory difficulties at first requiring longer hospital stays BUT their survival rates are really good and are pretty much up to par with term babies. And in situations like yours they "may" give you steroids in your pregnancy to mature the babies lungs (though their are some studies that show that this is of no benefit of babies older then 34 weeks gestation....). Anyways, outcomes are generally quite good... Another management possibility that you may want to be aware of is some obs will want you to stay in hospital during the last trimester.... Yes outcomes are good when they know ahead of time of the problem but if you go into labour or your membranes rupture, outcomes are quite time sensitive.


----------



## tifg89

ohh thank you thank you soo much. that makes me feel loads better!
the damn doctor never even told me it was called vasa previa. thanks to you ladies on here! haha tellin me more than my dr did! now i know that i will look that up! thank you thank you i go to dr in one week for sonogram to check up on the matter. i'll post up info asap! :) thanks again! helped a lot!


----------

